# How does Sub volume work Mosconi Zero 3



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

*Input signal match, Mosconi Zero 3...*

How does the sub volume work using a Mosconi Zero 3:
- If using the RJ-45 phone connector on the Zero 3 amp, are you simply raising and lowering the amp's input gain control (as if turning the input gain on amp)?


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm using 6to8 Aerospace and Zero 3 for sub amp. I was told to use Mosconi's RTC, if I wanted a separate sub volume knob. Has the phone plug style connection on amp.
This was better than using, for example Rockford Fosgate sub volume that has RCA in's and outs. Said volume was controlled inside amp? How does the really work?
In changing volume, using RTC, am I changing input gain on the Zero 3 to raise and lower subwoofers volume?


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

DPGstereo said:


> I'm using 6to8 Aerospace and Zero 3 for sub amp. I was told to use Mosconi's RTC, if I wanted a separate sub volume knob. Has the phone plug style connection on amp.
> This was better than using, for example Rockford Fosgate sub volume that has RCA in's and outs. Said volume was controlled inside amp? How does the really work?
> In changing volume, using RTC, am I changing input gain on the Zero 3 to raise and lower subwoofers volume?


Do you have either the RCD or RC mini connected to the 6to8 as that would allow you to control sub volume from the 6to8. For a zero3 you need the Mos_RTC not the RTC and I believe it controls input voltage from rca input.


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

I can use either the Mosconi *RC Mini* to control the DSP, one function being subwoofer volume.

Or use the *RTC-MOS* that plugs into the Zero 3 amp.

Question is, how do each work? Specifically, how would each effect the Input Gain level of the Zero 3?

1. It was first recommended to me to use the Mosconi *RTC-MOS* that plugs into Zero 3 amp (RJ-45 phone plug) over using a sub volume control with RCA In's and Outs. With the *RTC-MOS*, is sub volume knob raising and lowering _Input Gain_ on Zero 3 amp?

2. Then we discussed the ability to have quick access to different tunes of the 6to8 Aerospace, using the Mosconi *RC Mini*. Which also has a feature to control _subwoofer volume_. However, this option, seems like the same as using any sub volume with RCA In's and Outs. Raising and lowering Input Gain of the Zero 3 amp?

*Just asking about how each effects the Input Gain of the Zero 3 amp?*


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

The whole thing is about optimum signal level matching from source, dsp and amp.
If I use, say a DD-1, to match/optimize signals..

then use a separate subwoofer control, the gain on subwoofer amp is no longer correct?


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

Anyone know?

Help please...


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

DPGstereo said:


> The whole thing is about optimum signal level matching from source, dsp and amp.
> If I use, say a DD-1, to match/optimize signals..
> 
> then use a separate subwoofer control, the gain on subwoofer amp is no longer correct?


You would set either the RC mini or the RTC to max then set your gains. Then when you use the RTC to lower sub volume you wont be over driving amp


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks man. I'm trying to understand the gain structure of the Mosconi Zero 3.


----------

